# Laudanum, with label - real?



## inssane99ss (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi there - could someone check this one?

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/331036530372

 I looked up the druggist on the bottle and tried finding another, couldn't tell.
 I understand the labels are easier faked than a blue embossed bottle with no label.

 If it looks real, could it be valued at 60+, or is this an inflated opening bid because it's an opium product?

 Thanks
 Nick


----------



## epackage (Oct 3, 2013)

The label is right on for that bottle and looks like the real deal, as for value I don't a clue...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks very questionable to me.
 I wouldn't expect that product to be in that bottle. 
 There are tons of labels like that floating around. People can slap them on anything.
 I'm thinking that might be an embalming bottle, made to hang upside down with that slot in it.

 You picked a tough category of bottles to chance. I'd pick something safer if I was you.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 3, 2013)

The label says the dose is like 1..2 drops at a time. If that were the case that bottle would hold a lifetime supply. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 3, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gordon-Druggist-Rochester-PA-Chapped-Sore-Nipples-Beaver-Co-Medicine-Bottle-/161115229540?nma=true&si=atd%252BStDYr2cBoOuDPqd1W5bVR4g%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 There's another one of those weird bottles with a different label on it.  Seems like someone was stamping out a few.


----------



## epackage (Oct 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> The label says the dose is like 1..2 drops at a time. If that were the case that bottle would hold a lifetime supply. Doesn't make sense.


 I lost out on two bottles exactly like this in a local Paterson pharmacy Matt, they were in the basement when the business sold, the exact same bottle as this one and both were laudanum labels. I'll see if I can get a pic from the guy who beat me to them....


----------



## epackage (Oct 4, 2013)

and ADULTS were to take 20 drops, not 1 or 2...[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 4, 2013)

regardless of whether they are authentic I think this shows that these types of label only bottles are not a good starter category for a beginner collector. Even experienced collectors will have difficultly authenticating them. You cant rely on provenance when buying from random ebay sellers.


----------



## epackage (Oct 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> regardless of whether they are authentic I think this shows that these types of label only bottles are not a good starter category for a beginner collector. Even experienced collectors will have difficultly authenticating them. You cant rely on provenance when buying from random ebay sellers.


 I agree 100%, and if I hadn't seen two exactly like this I would wonder about that style bottle too, it's tough diving right in to labeled bottles of opium, morphine and the like for sure...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 4, 2013)

Generally speaking bottles as collectibles have a very low occurrence of fakes compared to other collectibles.
 You just happened to pick one of the worst areas of bottle collecting.
 There are plenty of other areas of bottle collecting where fakes are few and far between.


----------



## epackage (Oct 4, 2013)

YEAH!!! What he said^^^^^, just stay away from collecting bottles from Paterson NJ or it's your ass....[]


----------



## inssane99ss (Oct 4, 2013)

LOL @ patterson.

 Luckily, I am more attracted to the cure all labeled bottles, and the colored glass poisons.
 I'm going to pass on this one.

 Thanks for the advice.
 Nick


----------

